# Chesapeake Bay Retriver Stud



## duckkiller0127 (Feb 25, 2016)

Tedder's Bring in the Heavey Artillery (MH) aka Gauge, Gauge is a large 80lb Chessie he is EIC clear PRA clear DM clear with Good hips and elbows will be CHIC certified with OFA his Sire is High Tide NOR'EASTER (MH) with long line of MH's out of Rippling Water Kennels Grand Dam is Rippling Waters Mo Sprite (MH) MNH4 and Grand Sire GCH CH Blue moon Indypendence Day (MH) his Dam is Pamlico's Misty Morning Madness (JH) she has multiple MH and 6 DC AFC Champions in her pedigree if interested please call 919-915-0523 stud fee $1,000


----------

